
Does Mark Zuckerberg Want to Run for President? - abhi3
http://www.forbes.com/sites/briansolomon/2016/04/28/does-mark-zuckerberg-want-to-run-for-president/#6c213aff6cfa
======
faramarz
He has more impact and reach at Facebook than being the US President, me
thinks.

------
cafard
Does it matter? I can't see the Democratic Party nominating him. And after
2016 it will be a while before the Republican Party thinks that the rich
business guy is a good idea.

------
abhi3
He negotiated an exception where he would retain voting rights in facebook in
case he took a leave of absence to run/serve in office. Hmmmm....

------
wiseleo
I'd vote for him. He'd help pass so many people-friendly laws that undoing his
reforms would take decades. :)

